# Well I Did It



## fishtaker (Sep 24, 2008)

I had a venison shoulder that went on the smoker.  I put it on for about 6 hours. Mesquite smoked, marinated in Pineapple juice overnight and then basted with the remaining juice for the last 2 hours. 

Turned out with a beautiful smoke/glazed surface.  I was so happy until I took a bite.  Got the tang of creosote  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .

The only thing that I can think of is about 1/2 way through the cooking, I had to add more wood to keep the fire going.  I added dry seasoned mesquite wood.  I guess I should have had a fire going and shoveled in coals to keep it going.

Other than that, after I cut the beautiful outer layer off, the meat below had a wonderful flavor.


----------



## wutang (Sep 24, 2008)

I am no expert but I wouldn't think added dry seasoned wood would cause creosote unless you added a lot at once.  Was the exhaust vent wide open during the smoke?


----------



## fishtaker (Sep 24, 2008)

The exhaust vent was about 1/2 open and the fire vent about 1/4 open.


----------



## white cloud (Sep 24, 2008)

I leave mine wide open all the time. I should just pull the pipe right out LOL


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

Theres your culprit!
Exhaust is not an air adjusting tool, leave it open always!
Mesquite is the heaviest of smokes, doesn't take long to make creosote with that.

P.S. Pics are required, or it never happened!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

Well then it wouldn't draw very good, would it???


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2008)

::PERSONAL OPINION FOLLOWS::
Mesquite sux.


----------



## dirtman775 (Sep 24, 2008)

here here i agree, jmho apple and hickory.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

Only on your smoker.......lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Seriously, i'll make you a Mesquite brisket that you'll die for...guaranteed!


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2008)

Promises promises...  ;{) Stuff's one step up from Wolmanized, I swear!


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll bring some to Flushing and well have a lil smoke....


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2008)

Deal. I'll bring the bee...oops   ummm..well  you know.


----------



## m1tanker78 (Sep 24, 2008)

I'll bet it was the pineapple marinade that imparted a bitter flavor - not the mesquite. I always shovel in more charcoal/dry mesquite/even fresh cut mesquite right on top of the dying coals. I've never had a problem with creosote bitterness although I've noticed that too much time and/or quantity of any citrus juice will turn a smile upside down.

I'm no expert but I try to keep my citrus-heavy marinades to 1 hour and under (in the fridge). The only other possibility is that your fuel is burning under partially anarobic conditions and/or there are old drippings around where your coal is. 

Don't listen to the mesquite bashers!!!  LOL

Happy Smoking
Tom


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 24, 2008)

C'mon Rich...just tell us how ya really feel LOL


----------



## meat magician (Sep 25, 2008)

While I do not hate mesquite by any means I do think a little goes a long way and whenever i use it I tend to use less to get my smoke flavor. I seem to prefer cherry to just about everything these days.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Sep 25, 2008)

I personally don't care for the heavy flavor of the mesquite. I add dry seasoned woods to my smoker all the time and never have a problem.

Dave


----------



## pmk (Sep 27, 2008)

I agree with some meat mesquite is fine, with others its heavy. Its good with salmon...


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 27, 2008)

Gotta agree with that.  I stick with maple or hickory usually
OR  he may have had it choked out too much by closing the exhaust 1/2 way and getting creosote built up.  just a lil bit of choke can make a big difference on creosote with any wood...imho


----------



## fishtaker (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas.  The good news is after cutting the outer layer away, the meat was tender and had a great flavor.  I will try again and leave the stack open and see if that helps.  Just gotta change one thing at a time to find the cause.


----------



## mossymo (Oct 2, 2008)

I use the exhaust vent as a cover for when I am not using the smoker.Flip it open to use the smoker and close it when it is not in use, keeps the dust out.


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 2, 2008)

MossyMo, that was plain and simple. I agree that when your smoking, the exhaust should be wide open.


----------

